# Happy!



## Mr Orange (Apr 12, 2018)

anyone watched this? i have 1 more episode to go and have enjoyed it, although it's pretty graphically violent in places.

not so sff, but there is a tiny blue flying unicorn...

a word of warning - the graphic violence i mentioned is in the trailer too.


----------



## Gnrevolution (May 1, 2018)

Just came across this on Netflix, it's brilliant!  Only thing is whenever I see Sax for some reason I see David Arbour in that role (the Sheriff from Stranger Things), not sure why...


----------



## Mr Orange (May 1, 2018)

now that you mention it, Arbour would be good in that role.

although Christopher Meloni does a great job.


----------



## Gnrevolution (May 4, 2018)

OK so just watched Episode 7 - WTF?


----------



## Mr Orange (May 6, 2018)

ha ha yeah i know. that was a weird one.


----------

